# 1440 x 900 display prob. Driving me nuts!



## hatmanlon

Hi, this is my first post - hope someone can help.

I've a Acer 1440x900 monitor (lovely), being driven by SiS 661FX/GX Mirage Graphics Card Driver version 3.72 (latest apparently).

Here's the problem: Circles look eliptical as I can't select a wide screen resolution mode of 1440x900 as recommended by acer.

I've contacted Acer - no reply
Microsoft - Nothing helpful
SiS - say deal with PC supplier
PC supplier (Novatech UK) - say deal with SiS.

I'm sure there is a simple solution out there but don't know where to look. Thanks in advance, Matt.


----------



## Ritespeed

*What is the native Screen Resolution?*

What is your refresh rate? I had a problem with a generic lcd with a refresh rate of 12ms giving the same problem. I switched to Viewsonic with a 3ms refresh and now I do not have any ghosting.

What is the model # for the monitor?

L8ter

Ritespeed


----------



## hatmanlon

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Not sure it is a refresh rate problem (though I will check) as ghosting is not a problem, more the fact that the images are being "stetched" to widescreen.

The monitor is an Acer 1916W, but they supplied no drivers, you can download drivers for every other monitor from acer but this one!

I a little confused.


----------



## Ritespeed

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13629

Check out this link they all have your monitor.

Good Luck

Ritespeed


----------



## hatmanlon

Cheers, so it seems the main problem is my graphics card which CAN display higher res than 1400 x 900 but is not set up to do so.

Thanks for your help I'll let you know if I solve the problem (expect reply sometime in June!).


----------



## Ritespeed

Lol
Ok


----------



## cjdale

*Same Problem!*

I have an ASUS based PC which uses an Sis 661FX Northbridge with integrated graphics. I do not need to run any fast gaming  - just 2D screens but cannot get it to give me the option of 1440 x 900 as required by the ACER 19" widescreen (WXGA+)...

Please Please Please - any further suggestions....


----------



## ebackhus

Have you tried the generic drivers or a nearby model? You may also be able to force it within the drivers. I'm not very familiar with recent SiS video systems so unfortunately I can't give a walktrhough.


----------



## yesman

hi,

same thing here.. it's suck~~


do anybody know can i change my screen resolution to 1440 by 900, because i'm using Acer AL1916W LCD monitor with my P5S800-VM .



i have already installed the Acer LCD monitor drvier , but i still can't find the correct resolution from display properties and also i have already update the SIS display driver to 6.14 ver. (uvga3_372.zip) too.



so what can i do , now, i can't see the font clearly because i'm use incorrect resolution (1280 by 1024). how can i fix this problem?

i hear that we can d/l the program to set any resolution i like, do anyone have any idea?

Thanks so much ...


----------



## Micke

*Possible solution?*

Hi,

I had the same problem with Acer AL2016ws and SiS 661FX (P5S800-VM)
and after struggling with powerstrip and God knows what I finally did this:

1. uninstalled the SiS drivers and software
2. downloaded the latest pack from SiS
3. restarted
4. skipped Windows installation
5. manually installed the driver and software

Now everything is working great!

Hope it works for you too,
Micke


----------



## zzhong

please download the newest drive to resolve your resolution issue.

http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php


----------



## pinjorge

Try this:
Start --> Control Panel --> Administrative Tools -->
Computer Management --> Device Manager
Uninstall everything under "monitor"

Winows sometimes tries to install it's "best monitor" and disables the Acer's drivers, by uninstalling Winodw's drivers the computer have to use Acer's.


----------

